# sub flooring for my attic floor?



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i called the local lumber yard to get a price on 3/4" T&G plywood.. for the attic floor
They deliver so i thought id see how their prices compared to home depot.

the person at the luber place suggested 3/4" T&G advantix (sp) sub flooring...

it was a little cheaper than plywood (not as cheap as plywood at Home depot) 

has anyone used sub flooring? im not going to be living up in the attic but dont want a crappy floor

is sub flooring ok to use or no good?


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

what is this advantage sub flooring? particle board. mdf . or OS board? Or tongue and groove plywood subfloor decking? --------- if you ever think about moisture in the attic -- from either humidity from below, or leaks from above-- then stay with good quality plywood-- besides in the future-- if it is a large , standing room style attic , who knows what you or some future person may want to do-- get plywood and screw it in using at least 2-1/2 inch treated screws for moisture [ exterior screws, not drywall screws] have fun cutting and carrying it regardless-- bigL


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I couldn't find any info on Advantix flooring so I can't offer an opinion. Are your floor joists on 16" centers? or 24" centers?


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigl22 _
> *what is this advantage sub flooring? particle board. mdf . or OS board? Or tongue and groove plywood subfloor decking? --------- if you ever think about moisture in the attic -- from either humidity from below, or leaks from above-- then stay with good quality plywood-- besides in the future-- if it is a large , standing room style attic , who knows what you or some future person may want to do-- get plywood and screw it in using at least 2-1/2 inch treated screws for moisture [ exterior screws, not drywall screws] have fun cutting and carrying it regardless-- bigL *


If it is particle board stay away from it. Particle board is made to go over osb or plywood. It is not to be a subfloor by itself. I also would stay away from plywood if there is high humidity or the floor might get wet. Plywood goes crazy and buckles big time with moisture or water on it. Your best bet is 3/4 nominol t+g osb. It only swells up when it gets wet and then shrinks back down. It should also span 2 feet on center for what you want to do.


----------



## bafarm17 (Apr 9, 2004)

*Attic floor*

Hi John,

Ours has a full 2nd flr. the builder used 3/4 T&G plywood. If you plan on shelving, look at the weight on the 2x2 or 2x4 footprint of the up rights. Chipboard would not hold up. I.M.O.

I have one shelf that is 16' long with 5pr of 2x4 uprights. 
I have over 1000 lbs worth of Trans, heads, starters you name it on it. So the sq. in. weight on those legs is alot. I have not had any trouble, it's been that way for over a year now. To me it was worth the price. 

Regards, Don


----------

